# So which one of you is making over $100k?



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

I get a kick out of the Uber ads on Craigslist. From their UberX ad:

_Our partners typically make $50k per year, and some make as much as $100k+ per year.
_

Now we know Uber would never use any deceptive marketing, so which one of you is making over six figures? 

A nice touch with Uber using an over 60 hour work week as a basis for weekly fares ($21/hour, $1,300/week).


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Crickets


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

My extrapolated gross is close to 100... ≈2k week... 

But I'm on UberBLACK and my overhead is very high... 

Corp profit isn't even always there... Some weeks we're almost at a loss... 

But then again right now I'm only using Uber for lead generation.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Okay let's lower the goal post to 50K!

Any "typical partner" making 50K? (please state your market & hours worked).


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

ATTENTION: All big money Uber drivers please step forward.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

AMBUDRIVER03 said:


> My extrapolated gross is close to 100... ≈2k week...
> 
> But I'm on UberBLACK and my overhead is very high...
> 
> ...


Kool sounds good. Hows the lead generation working out?


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

I make $12k/year driving 15 hours a week .. weekends only. Not including gas, mileage or anything else I pay oop for .. so about half that. Lol


----------



## Nova (Sep 3, 2014)

AMBUDRIVER03 said:


> My extrapolated gross is close to 100... ≈2k week...
> 
> But I'm on UberBLACK and my overhead is very high...
> 
> ...


Lead generation to convert UberBlack riders into your own or your company's customers is one of the best uses of Uber by UberBlack drivers. (Competition is good, right Uber?)

It is a bit more difficult for UberX drivers, but can be done if you have regular riders who like you and you them - you want to use a dedicated cell phone and be able to accept credit cards via PayPal or Square or ? This obviously works best on regular and long trips. When I drove a cab we called these "personals" and they were often, though not always, run off meter. Much easier to do today with Square and PayPal Here.

YMMV

.


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

Cash, cold -- that's what I need. Peace, love and money


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Nova said:


> Lead generation to convert UberBlack riders into your own or your company's customers is one of the best uses of Uber by UberBlack drivers. (Competition is good, right Uber?)
> 
> It is a bit more difficult for UberX drivers, but can be done if you have regular riders who like you and you them - you want to use a dedicated cell phone and be able to accept credit cards via PayPal or Square or ? This obviously works best on regular and long trips. When I drove a cab we called these "personals" and they were often, though not always, run off meter. Much easier to do today with Square and PayPal Here.
> 
> ...


Pirated cab with no proper insurance if you start doing those rides. Risky


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

Nova said:


> Lead generation to convert UberBlack riders into your own or your company's customers is one of the best uses of Uber by UberBlack drivers. (Competition is good, right Uber?)
> 
> It is a bit more difficult for UberX drivers, but can be done if you have regular riders who like you and you them - you want to use a dedicated cell phone and be able to accept credit cards via PayPal or Square or ? This obviously works best on regular and long trips. When I drove a cab we called these "personals" and they were often, though not always, run off meter. Much easier to do today with Square and PayPal Here.
> 
> ...


While it is possible to convert Uber clients to private, it is against the TOS and you're likely to be deactivated for it.

The closest I get to private clients through Uber would be they need a ride at a time when there are not likely to be other cars on the road and would otherwise be unable to get an Uber.

In these cases they call my business phone and if I'm available I'll come down to them and then arrange the ride through Uber.

*This is a gray area... Uber does not condone pre-arrange meet of rides... It is counter to their business model of "on demand" 
*


toi said:


> Pirated cab with no proper insurance if you start doing those rides. Risky


On black it wouldn't be a pirate cab but if it were arranged on the spot in person it could be legally be considered a street hail.

Either way, too risky even though I have the correct permits and insurance.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

If anyone is serious about making a living off of this uber deal uber black is the only way to do it.
It is a business you start and then dip into ubers clientbase and filter the good ones and work it.
Uberx should only be considered as a part time gig for just extra income.Who in their right mind would call you knowing they arent properly insured when you are driving them?
A brand new lincoln mkt livery version is $40k with 4 year 150k mile warranty . So with proper insurance someone is looking at around $1100 range a month on payments.now if you can get 2 or 3 regular clients with long rides a month these clients basically will pay for the car without being on uber ecosystem.with a brand new car and a good work ethic i dont see why anyone couldnt make a living doing uber black

Good luck my friends.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

BOSsMAn said:


> I get a kick out of the Uber ads on Craigslist. From their UberX ad:
> 
> _Our partners typically make $50k per year, and some make as much as $100k+ per year.
> _
> ...


 Wife and I work our asses off to combine for about 70k gross.

Thanks to Obama economy and health care failure we still barely get by.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

That's my 30 day with a week off in the middle (illness)

So while I may be grossing close to $100k (projected) .... My actual earnings are less uber's 25-28%, $300 weekly fuel, insurance, lease, maintenance, etc etc etc...


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

I make 99,999.99. I love this company. Not driving anymore.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

@cab4now (on Twitter - 3rd photo) made £9449.04 ($15449.61) over the last month.


----------



## UbeMan (Jul 20, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Wife and I work our asses off to combine for about 70k gross.
> 
> Thanks to Obama economy and health care failure we still barely get by.


Economy has improved for six straight years. Your healthcare coverage has improved dramatically under Obama, regardless of what coverage you have.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

UbeMan said:


> Economy has improved for six straight years. Your healthcare coverage has improved dramatically under Obama, regardless of what coverage you have.


Right, I can't find a decent job, the economy is awesome! That is why I am stuck here earning minimum wage driving cheap assholes for Uber.

Yes, the cost of my healthcare has more than doubled. My insurance company thinks that is an improvement.

Thanks for your valuable opinion.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

AMBUDRIVER03 said:


> While it is possible to convert Uber clients to private, it is against the TOS and you're likely to be deactivated for it.
> 
> The closest I get to private clients through Uber would be they need a ride at a time when there are not likely to be other cars on the road and would otherwise be unable to get an Uber.
> 
> ...


Hi AmbuDriver

On the issue of "walk-up" hirings on the streets we have the same dilemma. It needs to be a "pre-booking" with agreed price. That's easily established by immediately recording them in the driver's manifest or sms'ing the info to the office to be recorded there and resent back as a dispatched job.

Yeah all silly really, but necessary to ensure there is a demarcation line between a Taxi street hail & pre-booked Limo job.


----------



## UbeMan (Jul 20, 2014)

You haven't applied at Papa John's/Pizza Hut/Domino's I presume. $7.87/hr while you're in the store, $4-something/hr while you're on the road plus tips plus mileage. Fewer miles required than Uber, free pizza too. If you can stand driving a single day for Uber then you can manage a year of delivering pizza. Work 40 hours and I'll guarantee you'll net $500 after taxes and fuel. With the right shifts you can achieve that in 30 hours which will allow you more time to blame your problems on other people. I made $700/week 20 years ago working four 10 hour shifts per week at Papa Johns. Ate a whole pizza every day, whether I was working or not, and never woke up before noon. That was when the average order was about $10 and $2 tips were great. I went weeks without getting a $5 tip. These days, you won't go a day without one with $25 orders being commonplace.

Your premiums may have doubled (I doubt it) but the insurance companies have to actually cover you now. Old plan: Sorry, spleens aren't covered. New plan: covered....by law. Your old plan was a carnival scam at best. 

The economy has improved during Obama's time in office by every possible measure. If you have chosen to not seize the opportunities presented to you then that's your fault, not Obama's. "Great, Obama gave me a job delivering pizza!" you'll probably reply. Correct, that is the entry level job for any idiot with a drivers license. You can improve your job (and station in life) from there at will, should you ever find yourself possessing any.


----------



## pghdragon (Sep 24, 2014)

Emmes said:


> I make $12k/year driving 15 hours a week .. weekends only. Not including gas, mileage or anything else I pay oop for .. so about half that. Lol


So you make about $16 per hour...not bad


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

UbeMan said:


> You haven't applied at Papa John's/Pizza Hut/Domino's I presume. $7.87/hr while you're in the store, $4-something/hr while you're on the road plus tips plus mileage. Fewer miles required than Uber, free pizza too. If you can stand driving a single day for Uber then you can manage a year of delivering pizza. Work 40 hours and I'll guarantee you'll net $500 after taxes and fuel. With the right shifts you can achieve that in 30 hours which will allow you more time to blame your problems on other people. I made $700/week 20 years ago working four 10 hour shifts per week at Papa Johns. Ate a whole pizza every day, whether I was working or not, and never woke up before noon. That was when the average order was about $10 and $2 tips were great. I went weeks without getting a $5 tip. These days, you won't go a day without one with $25 orders being commonplace.
> 
> Your premiums may have doubled (I doubt it) but the insurance companies have to actually cover you now. Old plan: Sorry, spleens aren't covered. New plan: covered....by law. Your old plan was a carnival scam at best.
> 
> The economy has improved during Obama's time in office by every possible measure. If you have chosen to not seize the opportunities presented to you then that's your fault, not Obama's. "Great, Obama gave me a job delivering pizza!" you'll probably reply. Correct, that is the entry level job for any idiot with a drivers license. You can improve your job (and station in life) from there at will, should you ever find yourself possessing any.


You are gonna need that coverage if you are eating a whole pizza everyday.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

UbeMan said:


> You haven't applied at Papa John's/Pizza Hut/Domino's I presume. $7.87/hr while you're in the store, $4-something/hr while you're on the road plus tips plus mileage. Fewer miles required than Uber, free pizza too. If you can stand driving a single day for Uber then you can manage a year of delivering pizza. Work 40 hours and I'll guarantee you'll net $500 after taxes and fuel. With the right shifts you can achieve that in 30 hours which will allow you more time to blame your problems on other people. I made $700/week 20 years ago working four 10 hour shifts per week at Papa Johns. Ate a whole pizza every day, whether I was working or not, and never woke up before noon. That was when the average order was about $10 and $2 tips were great. I went weeks without getting a $5 tip. These days, you won't go a day without one with $25 orders being commonplace.
> 
> Your premiums may have doubled (I doubt it) but the insurance companies have to actually cover you now. Old plan: Sorry, spleens aren't covered. New plan: covered....by law. Your old plan was a carnival scam at best.
> 
> The economy has improved during Obama's time in office by every possible measure. If you have chosen to not seize the opportunities presented to you then that's your fault, not Obama's. "Great, Obama gave me a job delivering pizza!" you'll probably reply. Correct, that is the entry level job for any idiot with a drivers license. You can improve your job (and station in life) from there at will, should you ever find yourself possessing any.


Wow you are in a unique bubble! I don't personally know anyone who agrees with your economic assessment! I know many who have lost their previous coverage, and have worse plans now. More and more, technology companies are using the 1099 employees. This is not good. Once the IRS realizes how much money they are losing, just wait for the hammer to come down on those misclassifying employees!! And being a pizza delivery driver is not a gateway to anything great. Sure, it may help put food on the table while someone attends college, but even college has become so expensive, graduates are never going to be able to earn what that degree was allegedly worth. Take a look around, look at the number of college graduates with "sandwich artist" as their occupation. There is nothing dishonorable about working in fast food, but if you have invested in your future, this is a lousy ROI, and that does impact our economy. Student loans are granted to students with the promise of tax revenue when that degree is complete. When those grads end up on the earned income tax credit roster, it is a lose-lose situation.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

pghdragon said:


> So you make about $16 per hour...not bad


No, a lot less than that. As an IC, all expenses are on driver, and personal insurance is at risk. Furthermore, if that 15hr/week is actual trip time, there is a lot of dead time in between, right? Many independent contractors, business owners, etc. do not take their uncompensated time into consideration. In order to be successful in business, you really must itemize every minute you spend running your business in order to truly estimate your earnings.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

UbeMan said:


> Economy has improved for six straight years. Your healthcare coverage has improved dramatically under Obama, regardless of what coverage you have.


You can't really be serious... seriously ...


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

Oh Lord .. let's not discuss politics.


----------



## UbeMan (Jul 20, 2014)

Courageous said:


> You can't really be serious... seriously ...


Yes, on both counts. It's not even debatable. Has the economy improved? Yes. Do insurance companies now have to pay claims that they got away with denying in the past? Yes.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

UbeMan said:


> Yes, on both counts. It's not even debatable. Has the economy improved? Yes. Do insurance companies now have to pay claims that they got away with denying in the past? Yes.


Wow I need to move to your land: our taxes are up, insurance is up, many clients are laying off , downsizing, or selling off . 1099s are on the rise, even in areas where the economy is not on the skids.


----------



## UbeMan (Jul 20, 2014)

Your taxes are not up. You are clearly mistaking the previous 10+ years of tax cuts as a typical tax rate. They will never be that low again under any president. Nor should you want them to be as that clearly led to the country;s enormous debt.

Again, your insurance coverage has improved, by law, more than your rates have gone up. You are now covered in hundreds of ways you never knew that you weren't. 

Under Obama there have been 48 straight months of job growth. That's 6 million new jobs under his administration with 27 months to go. He won't surpass Clinton's magnificent performance of 22 million jobs created, but with what Bush left him for an economy, we're all lucky any jobs were created at all. You're right about all the new 1099 careers created as well. Thanks for bringing that up. 

The reason you haven't heard of any of this is because you're mistaking right-wing-virus-loaded-propaganda-chain-emails as news. Read an old school newspaper sometime.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Ha! Plouffe has arrived!!!
Ubeman, are you a business owner?
How many employees do you have?
Since you believe losing a job which paid benefits and carried unemployment benefits, workers comp, etc. is actually new career growth, I will assume you don't have very many!

About that job growth:

http://www.nelp.org/page/-/Reports/...stry-Employment-Wages-2014-Report.pdf?nocdn=1

See, I don't have to read the news, I just look at my own business ledgers, or sit in business meetings at one of the worlds largest (and shrinking) IT companies!

Emmes said no politics, please, and now I think I understand why, although for me it is not politics, it is Economics.
Enjoy your world , glad it is working for you!


----------



## uberlady (Jun 22, 2014)

AMBUDRIVER03 said:


> View attachment 1368
> 
> 
> That's my 30 day with a week off in the middle (illness)
> ...


Whoa! It took you 311 minutes to drive 63 miles? What's up with that? And it was a $745 fare???


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

_Under Obama there have been 48 straight months of job growth_

Yeah and most of that has been part-time, low wage earning positions.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> _Under Obama there have been 48 straight months of job growth_
> 
> Yeah and most of that has been part-time, low wage earning positions.


Just wait until DOL&IRS flogs all the tech startups for the widespread mis-classification of employees. I don't expect most of them to survive that hit.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

BOSsMAn said:


> I get a kick out of the Uber ads on Craigslist. From their UberX ad:
> 
> _Our partners typically make $50k per year, and some make as much as $100k+ per year.
> _
> ...


I'm on target to do 6 figures in the next year. Projected Gross Income - $4,268.55


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UbeMan said:


> Your taxes are not up. You are clearly mistaking the previous 10+ years of tax cuts as a typical tax rate. They will never be that low again under any president. Nor should you want them to be as that clearly led to the country;s enormous debt.
> 
> Again, your insurance coverage has improved, by law, more than your rates have gone up. You are now covered in hundreds of ways you never knew that you weren't.
> 
> ...


So, things are great, but we've just haven't 'heard of it?' Are you ****ing kidding me? I'm 'secretly' well-off, but I don't know it because I read the wrong newspaper or website? Come to my house and see how I live, then tell your fairytale. Also, my insurance situation isn't better because I DON'T HAVE ANY!!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> So, things are great, but we've just haven't 'heard of it?' Are you ****ing kidding me? I'm 'secretly' well-off, but I don't know it because I read the wrong newspaper or website? Come to my house and see how I live, then tell you fairytale. Also, my insurance situation isn't better because I DON'T HAVE ANY!!


Shut up- you are a racist , Obama is awesome and he made the country better for all. If you are on tough times you must be a greedy capitalist who has not adjusted to sharing the wealth. (I think I covered all angles!!! Lol!!)


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Just wait until DOL&IRS flogs all the tech startups for the widespread mis-classification of employees. I don't expect most of them to survive that hit.


I wonder if Uber will have to cough up a few hundred million to help clean up their shit trail?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Shut up- you are a racist , Obama is awesome and he made the country better for all. If you are on tough times you must be a greedy capitalist who has not adjusted to sharing the wealth. (I think I covered all angles!!! Lol!!)


It is my fault. I kept taking those $150,000,000 dollar salaries from the Wall St. jackoffs, and, yes, the $100,000,000 bonuses, and I should have put some back, but it's tough out there.


Tx rides said:


> Shut up- you are a racist , Obama is awesome and he made the country better for all. If you are on tough times you must be a greedy capitalist who has not adjusted to sharing the wealth. (I think I covered all angles!!! Lol!!)


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Greedy corporate welfare grubbing pig!!!! Maybe you should think more about the little people. Instead of going out there and driving people around at 2 o'clock in the morning for ridiculously expensive rates, pocketing all the excessive profits! Shame on you


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Greedy corporate welfare grubbing pig!!!! Maybe you should think more about the little people. Instead of going out there and driving people around at 2 o'clock in the morning for ridiculously expensive rates, pocketing all the excessive profits! Shame on you


YEAH !!!! EXCESSIVE !!!! SHAME !!!!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> YEAH !!!! EXCESSIVE !!!! SHAME !!!!


Writes OldTownSean from his private resort on Maui


----------



## viewsonic (Sep 22, 2014)

UbeMan said:


> Yes, on both counts. It's not even debatable. Has the economy improved? Yes. Do insurance companies now have to pay claims that they got away with denying in the past? Yes.


so funny when you use the same tactics they try to use on people they disagree with hahahahaha
You are confusing them with facts, no wonder they do not make any money driving for Uber
One must be happy to succeed.


----------



## Tommyo (Aug 18, 2014)

the indolent child in chief gave about a 13th grade level view of socialist economics today claiming in all his phony righteousness that "Business is doing good"


----------



## Tommyo (Aug 18, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Shut up- you are a racist , Obama is awesome and he made the country better for all. If you are on tough times you must be a greedy capitalist who has not adjusted to sharing the wealth. (I think I covered all angles!!! Lol!!)


what a joke. hahahaha


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Tommyo said:


> the indolent child in chief gave about a 13th grade level view of socialist economics today claiming in all his phony righteousness that "Business is doing good"


Tommyo...I already told you once, "Obama is awesome" don't make me tell you again!!! Business is good, the economy is good, the world is at peace. Pardon me, I have to step away, a unicorn just flew out of my butt.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

ODS = Obama Derangement Syndrome

People forget that the economy was in a free fall when Bush left office.

The fact that the country didn't fall into anarchy is nothing short of a miracle. And expanded health care and finally regulated on the insurance companies. 

Stock market is up almost 300% since Obama inaugurated.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

osii said:


> ODS = Obama Derangement Syndrome
> 
> People forget that the economy was in a free fall when Bush left office.
> 
> ...


Then the stock market is up is irrelevant. All you have to do is look at fed rates, sec ratings,and world markets to know that reflects very little of the economic situation in the US. Healthcare has not really expanded, it has just been offloaded. don't you read any of the reports from hospitals, doctors, medical facilities which are going broke? Sigh.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

Some people are just never satisfied.


----------



## Travis Kalanick (Sep 30, 2014)

I make that in less than 8 hours


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Travis Kalanick said:


> I make that in less than 8 hours


Dude you are up pretty early? Cant sleep? Screwing the drivers keeping you up all night?


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I'm on target to do 6 figures in the next year. Projected Gross Income - $4,268.55


LMAO


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

osii said:


> ODS = Obama Derangement Syndrome
> 
> People forget that the economy was in a free fall when Bush left office.
> 
> ...


It's up very temporarily. Watch what happnes when it goes next time.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Wow I need to move to your land: our taxes are up, insurance is up, many clients are laying off , downsizing, or selling off . 1099s are on the rise, even in areas where the economy is not on the skids.


I think your President is in charge of our economy also. Sounds very familiar!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Emmes said:


> Oh Lord .. let's not discuss politics.


What do you think about the new Pope?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Travis Kalanick said:


> I make that in less than 8 hours


This is weird. .... I'm starting to like Travis


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> This is weird. .... I'm starting to like Travis


Agreed. Very clever.


----------



## Albert Stan (Aug 31, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> This is weird. .... I'm starting to like Travis


I am not sure whether he is the real Travis or not. But he still hasn't answered my questions on the distribution of LA driver's hourly fares.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Albert Stan said:


> I am not sure whether he is the real Travis or not. But he still hasn't answered my questions on the distribution of LA driver's hourly fares.


He's not


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Right, I can't find a decent job, the economy is awesome! That is why I am stuck here earning minimum wage driving cheap assholes for Uber.
> 
> Yes, the cost of my healthcare has more than doubled. My insurance company thinks that is an improvement.
> 
> Thanks for your valuable opinion.


Anecdotal data is not representative of the economy as a whole. The economy has recovered as well under Obama as under any other previous president. Unemployment has improved faster than when Reagan was in office. You can blame Obama, or you can look in the mirror and make an honest evaluation.


----------



## Tommyo (Aug 18, 2014)

This is actually the most sluggish post recession recovery economy the US has recorded.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Albert Stan said:


> I am not sure whether he is the real Travis or not. But he still hasn't answered my questions on the distribution of LA driver's hourly fares.


Ever hear of this thing called parody?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Tommyo said:


> This is actually the most sluggish post recession recovery economy the US has recorded.


I'd rather take a sluggish recovery than a second great depression. That's what this presidents predecessor bestowed on our nation. And the economy has done rather well considering that there has been zero cooperation from the Republican side on any issue.



Tx rides said:


> sec ratings


What's that?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I'd rather take a sluggish recovery than a second great depression. That's what this presidents predecessor bestowed on our nation. And the economy has done rather well considering that there has been zero cooperation from the Republican side on any issue.
> 
> What's that?


Securities and exchange, and their actions and lack thereof regarding S&P for example.

As for blaming republicans, here is the flaw in your logic: Democrats held half senate or more during Bush years, and held full majority of both by 2007


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I know what the SEC is. You cited SEC ratings in your last post. What does that mean?


Tx rides said:


> Securities and exchange, and their actions and lack thereof regarding S&P for example.


And what does this word salad even mean?



Tx rides said:


> As for blaming republicans, here is the flaw in your logic: Democrats held half senate or more during Bush years, and held full majority of both by 2007


And I have zero interest in debating with you the merits and demerits of the presidents' policies and the cooperation or lack thereof of the opposition, after reading this mindless comparison!

The fact is that the Republicans are in full rally mode blindly behind Uber. And that fact doesn't give pause as an licenced and regulated livery operator, gives me pause that you really don't even know your own self interest.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I wonder if Uber will have to cough up a few hundred million to help clean up their shit trail?


That will be our Christmas & Travis will be our Santa...


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

I


chi1cabby said:


> I know what the SEC is. You cited SEC ratings in your last post. What does that mean?
> 
> And what does this word salad even mean?
> 
> ...


 I don't believe I have defended either political party, as they are both full of self serving *****s. As for the economy, I was pointing out the flaw in holding Republicans accountable for economics today while holding the previous president accountable for his economy my point about SEC was in response to someone touting the stock market as some marvelous indicator of the state of the economy. I regret that you have opted to insult me personally , no reason for that


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@Tx rides I'm sorry! My posts were not meant to insult.
My two posts to you were clearly asking for explanation of what you had posted. 
And I just pointed out that your clear preference for the political right was against your own self interest.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I
> 
> I don't believe I have defended either political party, as they are both full of self serving *****s. As for the economy, I was pointing out the flaw in holding Republicans accountable for economics today while holding the previous president accountable for his economy my point about SEC was in response to someone touting the stock market as some marvelous indicator of the state of the economy. I regret that you have opted to insult me personally , no reason for that


My problem with politics - it always attracts politicans! Give me a farmer from Rooster Run, Ky., that was raised with REAL VALUES, and I'll vote. The U.S., today is but a corrupt, ill-managed piece of prime real estate, that we don't even own. Do I sound negative? Good, I meant to.


----------



## Selcric (Sep 1, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> My problem with politics - it always attracts politicans! Give me a farmer from Rooster Run, Ky., that was raised with REAL VALUES, and I'll vote. The U.S., today is but a corrupt, ill-managed piece of prime real estate, that we don't even own. Do I sound negative? Good, I meant to.


Meh, farmers are heavily subsidized. Can't trust them either.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Guess


chi1cabby said:


> @Tx rides I'm sorry! My posts were not meant to insult.
> My two posts to you were clearly asking for explanation of what you had posted.
> And I just pointed out that your clear preference for the political right was against your own self interest.


 So my lack of love for current POTUS , my rejection of the current economic rainbow sprinkles, and my pointing out house and senate majorities from GWs terms gave you enough insight to my political preferences for my business? 
And that preference is somehow detrimental to my business? Amazing! (No wonder I just seem mindless to you :-/ )

Oh well, I think I need to move on down the road anyway, I'm not even an Uber driver. Peace


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Selcric said:


> Meh, farmers are heavily subsidized. Can't trust them either.


True, probably can't trust them either. Guess we need someone like a Catholic Priest, or television evangelist. Someone will good moral fiber.


----------



## Selcric (Sep 1, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> True, probably can't trust them either. Guess we need someone like a Catholic Priest, or television evangelist. Someone will good moral fiber.











"Now bear with me and know...you must have the strength and the courage...to uber on!"


----------



## shoegirl7 (Oct 6, 2014)

Spread the word and like our facebook page - Uber Partners Unite. We need to effect change to integrate a tipping option. As Uber cuts fare under the guise of "more ridership" - what it really means is more time driving to make the same money. This difference could be met if passengers were given the opportunity to tip! Go to facebook /uberpartnersunite


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

I did (barely) over $1,000 week before last. That, of course, was before any expenses. It was also with 78.3 hours on duty. Close to 90,0000 - NOT!

I always do like to add that Uber is just 5 months old here, and most of the rides are from out of town. I'm thinking as rides increase, and Uber cuts fares, I'll make less. I will, however, get to do more work for less money, so there is a 'good' side!


----------



## vlad (Nov 4, 2014)

pghdragon said:


> So you make about $16 per hour...not bad


Unless you're full on ******ed or just like living on minimum wage, that's pretty ****ing bad.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Many Full Timers in London making more than $100k.

And to be honest I don't think many are doing less than $50k unleas they work one day a week.

It is certainly notnas good as when only Lux existed.

As then you could make $100k working Thu, Fri and Sat only.

Ah. Memories.


----------



## ValleyUber! (Nov 5, 2014)

AMBUDRIVER03 said:


> View attachment 1368
> 
> 
> That's my 30 day with a week off in the middle (illness)
> ...


So, it took you 5 hours to drive someone 60 miles, and the fare was $745?!?! If this isn't a typo, good lord man!


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

ValleyUber! said:


> So, it took you 5 hours to drive someone 60 miles, and the fare was $745?!?! If this isn't a typo, good lord man!


it was 5 hours including wait time (running meter), 5 miles here, 10 miles there... *2x Surge on UberSUV* ($9/mi and $1/minute)

(originally was billed as Black, for a grand total of 745, but was adjusted to 885 after I told them about the extra passengers and they converted it to SUV)


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

I do


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> I do


You also have several things going for you that most other drivers do not.

1.) You drive PLUS (and plus is in demand and pays double the X rate)
2.) You live in the heart of a strong UberX/Plus market (and can hang out at home when waiting for pings)

and you work the system, most people don't know how to do that, or aren't driving "full time".
'Grats.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

AMBUDRIVER03 said:


> You also have several things going for you that most other drivers do not.
> 
> 1.) You drive PLUS (and plus is in demand and pays double the X rate)
> 2.) You live in the heart of a strong UberX/Plus market (and can hang out at home when waiting for pings)
> ...


Yes, you are correct on all points. I am fortunate, so I am considered an exception to the norm. All my best.


----------



## Chade (Apr 10, 2015)

I don't know if every market is good for Uber but I just did it today for the first time. The potential to make a decent living or at least pretty damn good side income in the Phoenix, Tempe, Scottsdale Area is VERY REAL from what I could tell. It's a very touristy place and I found myself turning off the app alot today because I couldn't get a break to smoke. I could have worked alot harder and I still brought home $147 in about 5.5 hours. Mostly driving around scottsdale and tempe where there is ASU and a ton of night life and what seems to be a very popular Uber app Amongst the young people and older bar hoppers. I was honestly shocked at how busy it was and imagine most parts of the country are not like that. Not trying to rub it in anyone's face as its not exactly ridiculous money but I think their claims of $20 to $35 per hour is definitely a possibility in certain markets. I have heard alot of negativity but I have to say I was pleasantly surprised with how my first day was and it was we'll worth my time! Not to mention It's by far the easiest job I've ever had. I hardly call it work! It's a brilliant idea and the easiest money ever. Legally Anyway lol


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

It'll be slower Mon-Wed nights and summertime, no?

Is your figure after gas, safe driver fee and Uber's 20 percent cut?

Otherwise, seems encouraging!


----------



## Chade (Apr 10, 2015)

yeah there won't be as many tourists in the Summer. You're definitely right about that. Phoenix is a very populated area though being the 6th biggest city in the u.s. and everyone tends to go out in the same, pretty small areas of old town Scottsdale and Tempe so you get a ton of people out and it's just quick rides but one after another and it adds up quickly. It's Also A VERY sprawling place and takes up an incredible amount of area so it's not uncommon to drive someone home who lives 30 yo 40 Miless away. I don't know but it seemed like no matter where the app took me i didnt have any down time afterwards. Hopefully it wasn't just a fluke! Lol. And yes, the figure of $147 was the payable after everything. Not my gas but my take home.


----------

